# strikemaster 7" electric auger?



## hardwaterfan (Feb 13, 2004)

anyone own this auger care to post your thoughts on it? im thinking about getting one. or the 6" or 8" electric auger also. im thinking a 7" would be the one i would get. 

thanks!


----------



## FISH (Jul 14, 2002)

I WILL NEVER FISH WITH ANYONE THAT USES AN ELECTRIC AUGER. now just keep repeating that and buy a gas auger.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

if they could make em so they don't weight a lot, have a high battery capacity, and not have the batteries suspect in cold weather (after all, we are ice fishing), i'd probably get one.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Pm "The Whale" he has an "Electra" 6" model from strikemaster, and loves it. You can run it with its battery, or off a machine with the jumpers that come with it. Can charge it in vehicle 12v(or quad or snowmobile) and also in 110v in a hotel room or in your house. Sounds like a good thing, and if I get one, will probobly go electric. Nice and quiet, no gas, no pulling, can put anywhere inside and charge if needed. He said he gets lots of holes on a charge through thick ice also.


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

Check out the ice gator. com site these are the latest rage electric augers


http://www.icegator.com/


----------



## jbird68 (Dec 8, 2005)

tommy-n said:


> Check out the ice gator. com site these are the latest rage electric augers
> 
> 
> http://www.icegator.com/


 
I got the Icegator last year and love it. It is a bit on the heavy side. But I don't have any gas smell and it cuts through ice like butter using my ArcticExpress 7" auger from HT. Keep in mind that the IceGator does not come with the auger. You only get the powerhead and charger. It's a 24V system that uses two batteries(that is why it is heavier).


----------



## redear (Jan 13, 2009)

go with the ice gator, they are the fastest augers on the market. i have saw people use the strike master electric and i think i could go faster with a hand auger. the ice gators are awsome and american made just over the border in ohio


----------



## hardwaterfan (Feb 13, 2004)

i appreciate the comments guys.

still thinkin about it....mostly the weight of it would be why i wouldnt get one....everything is pulled by hand. no machine and machines arent even allowed most places, or it wouldnt be so much of a factor. (im in NE Ohio) it'd be nice just to push a button and have the auger drill itself a hole though!


----------



## redear (Jan 13, 2009)

well if you are pulling by hand you might want to look at the hand drill power augers. i dot know how much ice you get there or how many holes you drill but it would be a cheap alt.


----------



## naterade (Nov 30, 2008)

after the fish i've been pulling through the past seasons, I'm thinking of just bringing the electric hand drill and a 1" bit


----------



## Plankton (Jan 9, 2003)

I have the strikemaster 7" electric; have had it 4 years now, I just fish Sag Bay. It's fast, reliable, and the charge in the battery lasts for multiple trips. I believe it weighs 30 lbs or so, however I carry mine on my quad anyway. It is pretty tough too; last year I didn't have it bungeed down very good and while jumping a crack it came off the front rack and I ran over it- one of the handles cracked, I just taped it up and was back in business.


----------



## ifish4eyes (Mar 3, 2000)

The icegator weighs the same as most gas models. I own one. have not ran it out of juice yet.


----------



## GFHFG (Dec 31, 2007)

hardwaterfan said:


> anyone own this auger care to post your thoughts on it? im thinking about getting one. or the 6" or 8" electric auger also. im thinking a 7" would be the one i would get.
> 
> thanks!


 
i own 1 and i like it works great little heavy but i like not having to deal with gas


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

MSUICEMAN said:


> if they could make em so they don't weight a lot, have a high battery capacity, and not have the batteries suspect in cold weather (after all, we are ice fishing), i'd probably get one.



Me too.

I tried several times to get some data out of icegator for the approximate number of holes a cold set of batteries would drill through 24" of ice. They just danced around the subject and never would answer my question. Draw your own conclusions.

Its a pretty expensive piece of gear and you have to supply the auger as well, so add another $70 to the price.


----------



## ifish4eyes (Mar 3, 2000)

It really would be hard to say, ice varies in condition. I've personally done 55, 6" holes in 12" of ice over todays without recharging, with juice to spare. I'll never hand crank another hole, I'll go home before that happens.


----------



## Chrome steel (Apr 6, 2003)

Check out this ICEGATOR test video someone made.
It looks to be a great product!


----------

